# what are the chances of self basting with a syringe?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

I tried it last ov but nothing happened. I inserted it as high as it would go, made sure i had an  to help things along....  but is it a waste of time/sperm?


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Been there, done it!  I think it only adds more stress to the whole situation - especially for DH.  It only gets it as far as the vagina - not through the cervix into the womb.

V xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi tried that to, I also tried a turkey baster as i thought it would go in further tha a syringe  It didn't work for me.
but according to the internet alot of gay women use this method to get pregnant and it works for them, not sure how reliable that infomation is though.

Good luck 

Donna xx


----------

